# Looking for a place to catch Eye's



## Pa Fireman (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm from Pa and we always travel to Canada to fish for eyes. We have a lot of success, but the ride is to long for my kids. I think they could handle a ride of 8 hours but after that I'm ready to pull my hair out of my head. Could someone suggest a nice camp for a family that will produce good eye fishing.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Pa Fireman -

There's a great feature on your state's fishery website.

http://pfbc.state.pa.us/pfbc_webgis/WWC ... rical.aspx

You can get stocking reports by county, years and species and find out where walleyes have been stocked in your area. I'd run a search from 2000 to 2008 for walleyes in the county you live in, or a nearby county. Find a lake that has good stocking numbers from 2004-2008 and give it a shot. Also contact local bait shops/resorts in that area and ask the main questions, how, when, where...

That should help you find options nearby. Good luck!


----------

